# Impossible d'utiliser Remote pour iTouch



## Bidule13 (10 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'installer l'application "Remote" pour iTouch qui permet de transformer son iPod en télécommande.

J'ai suivi à la lettre toutes les indications des tutoriaux d'installation trouvés sur le web et je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner cette application.

Une fois l'application lancée sur mon iTouch, il est demandé de rentrer dans iTunes un code à 4 chiffres en cliquant sur l'icône apparu au dessus de mon Ipod. Or, aucune icône n'apparait et donc Remote ne peut pas prendre en charge ma bibliothèque iTunes et s'y connecter.

Pour info, mon iTouch et mon Mac sont connectés au même réseau Wifi, mon coupe-feu est désactivé, la détection de télécommande activée dans iTunes, et j'ai redémarré mon système mais rien n'y fait .. Je ne comprends pas pourquoi cela refuse de marcher.

Pourriez-vous m'aider? Merci par avance!! Je désespère.


----------



## Bidule13 (11 Septembre 2009)

Personne ne peut donc m'aider .. ? :'(


----------



## lsr (11 Septembre 2009)

salut

j'ai refait vite fait la manip:

-branche ton iPod sur ton pc (ou mac)
-itunes s'ouvre, sinon ouvre le
-tu devrais avoir ton iPod qui apparait à gauche, comme d'habitude en fait
-sur ton iPod, lance l'appli remote
-appuye sur "ajouter une bibliothèque"
-la un code devrait apparaitre sur ton iPod
-reviens sur ton pc (laisse l'iPod branché bien sur) et juste en dessous de l'iPod tu devrais avoir marqué "iPod (bidule)" par exemple, enfin le nom de ton iPod, mais avec la petite icone de remote !
-clic dessus et tape le code qui est marqué sur ton iPod et voila, le tour est joué !


----------



## Bidule13 (11 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse ISR.

Le problème est que même en suivant à la lettre tes indications, aucune icône remote avec le nom de mon iTouch n'apparait sur iTunes en dessous de mon iTouch ... Pourquoi ?!


----------



## Bidule13 (11 Septembre 2009)

Faudrait-il modifier mes paramètres réseau dans Préférences Système => Réseau => Avancé pour que Remote arrive à se connecter sur iTunes dans mon Mac ... ? J

Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire :'( Merci pour votre aide!!


----------



## lsr (12 Septembre 2009)

Non normalement il n'y a rien à faire, en tout cas j'ai rien touché sur mon pc !
T'as cherché sur google voir si quelqu'un a eu le même problème ?


----------



## Bidule13 (12 Septembre 2009)

Oui des personnes ont eu le même problème que moi et je n'ai jamais trouvé de réponse ... :-(


----------



## lsr (12 Septembre 2009)

Tu peux toujours tenter de déinstaller et réinstaller iTunes, et aussi l'application remote sur ton iPod :/


----------



## jice69 (14 Septembre 2009)

Salut,

J'ai également le même problème depuis toujours, la nouvelle version d'itunes ou de l'os de l'ipod n'y font rien.
Je suis sur MAC pro et leopard. Lorsque je lance l'appli depuis l'ipod, une icone s'affiche dans itunes, je met le code donné par l'ipod dans itunes et remote cherche une bibliothque qu'il ne trouve jamais..... j'ai cherché du coté des firewalls et autres secu reseaux, partages etc etc mais rien rien rien......

Voilà tout ça pour dire que même sur mac il y a le même problème et tu n'est plus le seul sur la toile à connaître cela.......

A plus

Jice


----------

